# You know you have been in Egypt waaay too long when...



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

...your five years old tells you that when he grows up he wants to be a baawab.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Brilliant...


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> ...your five years old tells you that when he grows up he wants to be a baawab.


:spit: did he say why?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, no. And I'm too afroid to ask.l


----------



## injinuity (Feb 15, 2013)

when you know which side of the shawarma to unwrap first.


----------



## gmhady (Feb 17, 2013)

Sonrisa said:


> ...your five years old tells you that when he grows up he wants to be a baawab.


This honestly had me in stitches, kinds say the funniest things ...


----------

